
Accuse right of distorting science.Left changed coronavirus narrative overnight - vinnyglennon
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/jun/08/we-often-accuse-the-right-of-distorting-science-but-the-left-changed-the-coronavirus-narrative-overnight
======
oblib
This is an opinion piece, not reporting, and in my opinion it's quite skewed.

One of my step sons has been joining the protests. He and most others there
wore a mask and all those with him did their best to keep 6ft apart, and they
have all been very successful.

The only times they got closer was when police corralled them off and then
shot rubber bullets at them, tear gassed them with canisters, or pepper
sprayed them.

So, to a large degree it has been the police that created conditions that may
have increased their risk of exposure.

